# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Lady in red

## [Perla]

*Veshje, aksesorë dhe detaje të zjarrta. Në stinën e re vjeshtë dimër duhet të bini në sy. Për t’ia arritur synoni vetëm një ngjyrë: të kuqen edhe e ditëve të ftohta.* 

Mos ngurroni t’i jepni ngjyrë vjeshtës dhe dimrit. Gardëroba e re duhet të jetë e tejmbushur me ngjyra, por ajo që duhet të bjerë më shumë në sy është e kuqja. Jo vetëm stilisti Valentini ka zbritur në pasarelat botërore me të kuqen e tij të famshme. Edhe emra të tjerë si Versace apo Blugirl kanë stiluar mbi copat e zjarrta. 

*E kuqja që më shkon më shumë 
*
Për të gjitha ato që kanë karakter të vendosur, këshilla është vetëm një: e kuqe brilante, e dukshme, e ndezur. Kush pëlqen tonet më neutrale mund të synojë të kuqen e fikur. Ndërsa ato që duan t’i japin look-ut një prekje ngjyrash, mund të zgjedhë aksesorët e kuq nga koka tek këmbët: këpucë, doreza, çantë apo edhe flokë në nuancë të kuqe që tërheqin me një shikim.

----------


## [Perla]

Modele Fustanesh ne te kuqe :

----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## drague

> 


Kjo eshte vishnje moj Perlite dhe jo red. :buzeqeshje: 
ps.e urrej ngjyren e kuqe.

----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------

